# Virtualization?



## aadryaan94 (Jun 27, 2013)

How can I create a virtual machine with FreeBSD_?_ (share RAM memory, HDD, CPU)


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jun 27, 2013)

Not sure what are you asking about (host? guest? own implementation?), but _the_ following links may be interesting for you:
http://freebsd.unixtech.be/doc/handbook/virtualization.html
http://freebsd.unixtech.be/doc/handbook/jails.html
https://wiki.freebsd.org/VirtualBox
https://wiki.freebsd.org/action/show/bhyve?action=show&redirect=BHyVe
https://wiki.freebsd.org/VirtualizationTODO
http://7he.at/freebsd/vps/


----------



## jozze (Jun 27, 2013)

There is a very good program called jail(8)(). The man page says it all. Basically, it's another FreeBSD system, that has its on IP, its own devices, its own userland/ports and the only thing it shares with the parent OS is the kernel. This video on youtube is very informative.

But if you mean to create a computer cluster (so, you have many machines on _the_ inside, but on the outside they all behave as one), I cannot really answer you. In such cases they usually speak to each other using a fast (W)LAN connection, but I don't know how to configure them (since at the time of this writing I don't have enough computers at home to try it). If you want to learn more on this topic, see "distributed computing"


----------



## throAU (Jun 28, 2013)

It depends what you are trying to achieve.  If you just want to spin up a VM to experiment with on a desktop system, use VirtualBox.

If it's a virtual server that has to remain up, either jail or if that doesn't provide what you need you may need to look into a hypervisor to host FreeBSD on bare hardware (Xen, ESXi, etc).

There is work in progress for a FreeBSD native hypervisor (bhyve) but it is not production ready yet.


----------

